# Restore d'une image debian via Disk Utility



## jipe (28 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à copier une image iso debian sur une clé USB pour faire
ensuite l'install de debian à partir de cette clé.
Mais ...
Je ne réussis pas via Disk Utility à copier mon image (via le tab Restore) sur la clé ... j'ai systématiquement
cette erreur :

Could not validate source -- error 254 ....

Ma source est pourtant bien OK. J'ai d'ailleurs téléchargé d'autres images et toujours
le même problème. Impossible de la restorer sur la clé (si j'essaye de la restorer
sur une partition d'un DD au lieu de la clé, le problème est d'ailleurs le même).

J'ai pas mal googlé ... mais je sèche ...

qui peut m'aider ?
merci !


----------

